# Audi Q5 RS Render by Avarvarii Re-Exmanines an Old Rumor



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever since Audi first showed its 400-hp Q5 design study at Worthersee in 2009 (and again at the SEMA Show in 2010), blogs and car magazines have theorized at possible S and RS versions of Audi's 5-passenger crossover. Most recently we've stumbled across this RS Q5 render by Andrei Avarvarii who is well known for his renders published in German car magazines like Autobild.

*So What Do We Think?*
The chances of an RS Q5 are pretty remote. If there's not enough market for an RS 4 sedan with the RS 5 in place, we wonder how one might make a business case for an RS Q5 when the RS 4 Avant is still in the plans. Frankly, we're also wondering what's the point for such a hardcore crossover. 

We've heard off-handed remarks in the past about consideration of a Q5S but even this remains to be seen. Still, with the expected move of the Q5 from the 3.2 to the 3.0T when the mid lifecycle product improvement goes into effect keeps us hopeful. 

This image is most clearly rendered as an RS Q5 and with RS styling cues. If Audi did an S version we'd expect it would have S style styling cues... or perhaps something altogether different as the king-of-the-hill Q7 V12 TDI was something unto itself.

Read more via the jumps below.

* Full Story - Audiblog.nl *

* Andrei Avarvarii Website *


----------

